# Muscadine as a Starter



## GTS (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a muscadine slurry to get a batch of SP going? I have about a quart and a half in the fridge just waiting to be used. I am having trouble envisioning what kind of a flavor it might impart to the SP.

Thanks,


----------



## Julie (Nov 19, 2010)

GTS said:


> Has anyone ever used a muscadine slurry to get a batch of SP going? I have about a quart and a half in the fridge just waiting to be used. I am having trouble envisioning what kind of a flavor it might impart to the SP.
> 
> Thanks,



GTS you will have a darn good flavor. I'm envisioning a slight grape with a spicy finish and go right into a lemon flavor. I see it all just sliding together.


----------



## GTS (Nov 20, 2010)

Julie,

All of that? I think I need to drink it a little slower! 

I will bottle a batch next week made with 100% lime juice and started with a mango slurry. It has a deep golden color and tastes great. I guess the muscadine will be next. Apparently everything I've read here about this stuff is true, as all my friends insist that I keep some in production.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

I always give our quick breads (i.e. pumpkin spice, cherry chip, bluebery creamcheese, etc.) that i make to my family. They once told me I would not be allowwed in my Mom's house if I did not have the breads. Well now they tll me they only want 2 breads and have to give them 2 bottles of skeeter pee for christmas!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2010)

Julie said:


> skeeter pee for christmas!



What A Great Idea. A Holiday six pak of skeeter pee.

"Now that's the gift that keeps on giving year round Clark."


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2010)

GTS, I'm about to do the same thing. Last season, I had an abundant amount of meyer lemons so, I juiced and froze. Now I have a goal, meyer lemon pee. Plus I have 8-9lbs of muscadines for 1 Gallon of wine. 

It should be an interesting combo

John, Cypress Texas


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 20, 2010)

I bottled a SP with a Muscadine slurry last month. Everyone that has tried it says it's off the chain. My take as I am drinking one now is this:
The musadine and lemon are well blended. Although you can taste both neither is overpowering. It is actually smooth on the palette. I did not add more than two cups of sugar at backsweeting.

It really is very GOOD.

Go for it. You can't go wrong.

Steve


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> I bottled a SP with a Muscadine slurry last month. Everyone that has tried it says it's off the chain. My take as I am drinking one now is this:
> The musadine and lemon are well blended. Although you can taste both neither is overpowering. It is actually smooth on the palette. I did not add more than two cups of sugar at backsweeting.
> 
> It really is very GOOD.
> ...



Steve you are so right, you can't go wrong making a muscadine wine and you can't go wrong making a skeeter pee so how in the world can a skeeter pee not taste good with a muscadine slurry?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 20, 2010)

Julie, That was my thinking when I did it.

Come to think of it, I need to look in the fridge as I think I have some more Muscadine slurry in there.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> Julie, That was my thinking when I did it.
> 
> Come to think of it, I need to look in the fridge as I think I have some more Muscadine slurry in there.



I have a quart in the freezer but I have 20 gallons going even though it was racked from the primary to the secondary I think there enough of a slurry to use. I will fine out.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've heard that the slurry from a secondary doesn't work that well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> I've heard that the slurry from a secondary doesn't work that well. Keep us posted.



Yea I know but this is what I did. I started the wine from grapes but I wasn't sure on how much water I needed. I made a water wine in case I need to dilute the wine and I did, the wine was still to syruppy but I did not want to dilute with water to water down the alcohol. I use the water wine which I made the same sg as the wine. When I put the muscadine into a carboy I topped up with the water wine that was still fermenting away, so was the muscadine and I did not have a lot of lees laying on the bottom. I still had some grapes in the muscadine, so I'm thinking I had a pretty good slurry in there.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've hear secondary slurry doesn't work as well. However I have used it and it takes some coaching. Keep us posted as to how it turns out.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone know if slurry from santa rosa plum wine will be good for skeeter pee? Its what I have going at the moment although I set it up for 14.5 percent with champagne yeast...........


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 21, 2010)

1ChuckGauthier said:


> Anyone know if slurry from santa rosa plum wine will be good for skeeter pee? Its what I have going at the moment although I set it up for 14.5 percent with champagne yeast...........



It should work. I'd make sure to rack from primary to secondary a bit early. You don't want the yeast to be overly stressed. You should be safe moving it from primary to secondary at around 1.010. If you keep it a little on the cool side, it shouldn't overflow the carboy. Plum is likely to have some pectin in it, so I'd also probably add a bit of pectic enzyme once the Skeeter Pee is done fermenting.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you Lon, I will give it a whirl.............


----------

